# 5 M & 2 F need homes - travel St. Louis MO - Houston TX



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

these guys have been looking for a home for a while and the deadline for the rat train is coming up!

I am doing the Little Rock to Dallas part of this rat train. We are bringing 2 boys to Houston from St. Louis - but there are still 5 more boys and 2 girls in St. Louis who need homes. If we can find people who will take them along the trip we can help these cuties! They can go anywhere along that route.

*2 adult boys*
"2 black and white hooded males that were left in an apartment when their owners moved. The are prolly about a year or so and sweet as they can be."










*3 baby boys*
"Then this morning I got a call from a manager at a petstore that said
she found 3 little rats running around the store......caught them,
but couldnt bring her self to put them in with the "feeders".Needless
to say, they are here with me now.( Im such a sucker!!) They are
tiny.....prolly just weaned."
The baby boys are sweet but still a little skittish....they are so small still. A little love will shape them right up!
baby agouti hooded boy








baby black hooded boy








baby pew boy









*Momma and Daughter*
a mother (agouti berk) and daughter (black berk) who are needing homes. They are 7 months to a year.....give or take. Their previous owner wasnt sure. They are very sweet young ladies!!! Let me know if anyone is interested!!!! Thanks so much!!!

















*The route:*
St. Louis ---> Cape Girardeau
Cape Girardeau ---> Memphis
Memphis ---> Little Rock
Little Rock ---> Dallas (This is me, I'm in Plano and can go a little out of the way for anyone in my area. I can ask about any other areas, if you are near these places please look at these ratties that have been trying to find homes for a long time.)
Dallas ---> (Houston)

Leave a comment and I can put you in touch with the organizer.

Thanks for looking everyone and I hope we can help these sweeties.


----------



## kimby37 (May 6, 2008)

*Re: 5 M & 2 F need homes - travel St. Louis MO - Houston*

Hi Jesirose. I pm'd you.


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: 5 M & 2 F need homes - travel St. Louis MO - Houston*

Thanks Kimby!

We still need people interested in the 2 older boys and the 2 girls. Anyone?


----------



## G-lant (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: 5 M & 2 F need homes - travel St. Louis MO - Houston*

Hi I'm new to the forums and just have a quick question. Would it be worth it for me to just get one rat? Ive read that they aren't as happy. so would it still be happy with just me? I am home most of the day, at max gone for about 9 hours right now, but when school starts back up, some days 3 some days a lot. So, would it be worth it, or do you think the rat would be too stressed or just too unhappy?

Dan G-lant


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: 5 M & 2 F need homes - travel St. Louis MO - Houston*



G-lant said:


> Hi I'm new to the forums and just have a quick question. Would it be worth it for me to just get one rat? Ive read that they aren't as happy. so would it still be happy with just me? I am home most of the day, at max gone for about 9 hours right now, but when school starts back up, some days 3 some days a lot. So, would it be worth it, or do you think the rat would be too stressed or just too unhappy?
> 
> Dan G-lant


I would go for two or more if you get any rats, they like being with a friend


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: 5 M & 2 F need homes - travel St. Louis MO - Houston*

Anyone? The more we can bring down along this route the better!!!


----------



## Indigo_Paradox (Jul 10, 2008)

*Re: 5 M & 2 F need homes - travel St. Louis MO - Houston*

I would love to, but it seems you aren't going through Denver.

I love the Mom and daughter pair. 

-Rozaylia


----------



## jesirose (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: 5 M & 2 F need homes - travel St. Louis MO - Houston*

Bump! They're leaving soon!


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: 5 M & 2 F need homes - travel St. Louis MO - Houston*

When do they leave?


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

*Re: 5 M & 2 F need homes - travel St. Louis MO - Houston*



zombiedork said:


> When do they leave?


I think they started on July 17. I think it's 7/17-7/20.


----------



## smileighangel (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: 5 M & 2 F need homes - travel St. Louis MO - Houston*

The ratty train was a sucess!!!! Thanks to the loving people who helped them go to their new homes!!!!! 5 boys got re homed!!!

The 2 hooded brothers and the 2 girls are still available!!!Would love to have them a new home soon. My SO is getting a little frustrated!! He wont ever harm them but he is belly aching a little bit. They are all very sweet and the girls get along with anyone!!!! We are located in St Louis, Mo
Thanks so much


----------

